# Photo Prints for TWI



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

Prints for sale, all proceeds will go to directly toward TWI's Bd (Chytrid) campaign. We hope to be able to provide all members pre-paid Chytrid test kits for quick and easy screening of new acquisitions, current collections and local wild herps.

Personal imagekind gallery with select prints available Images here have a $6 markup that will go toward TWI

I can also print other custom sizes/formats directly Images printed by me directly will have a markup of your choosing over exact cost of production.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Lee,
what are the sizes of the prints?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

The imagekind gallery can print on paper/canvas at (10 x 6.8, 16 x 10.9, 23.5 x 16)
myPhotopipe is a little more customizable (3.5 x 5 all the way up through 48 x 96)


----------

